# Word(s) of the Week - Week 29 2015



## SENC (Jul 12, 2015)

I won't name names or call anyone out, but I've been warned that a certain WB galoot's curmurring is so loud and violent it is often mistaken for brontide, frequently sending folks scattering for cover.

And, no, I'm not talking about our cockalorum with macrophilia.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a lil bit of curmurring going on right now after being up for a spell . 

Brontide you say, but how do you know? Look to your left, the cockalorum just walked into the room ........

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Galoot....I love that word. and I actually use it often....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jul 12, 2015)

I'm lost on this one so I'll jut sit the bench

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jul 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm lost on this one so I'll jut sit the bench


And I went to the trouble to add pictures just for you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jul 12, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I'm lost on this one so I'll jut sit the bench


And we call it a throne in these parts.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 12, 2015)

Hahaahahhaaa


----------



## DKMD (Jul 12, 2015)

Cockalorum... I are one!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

